# A bank robbery and an ugly car accident



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay, so it's not nearly as exciting as it sounds. No weapons were used in the robbery(I'm not sure how you rob a bank with an intimidating voice) and somehow there were no injuries in the two car collision/rollover. But this is what my day looked like and I thought the shots came out pretty well.


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 7, 2009)

i think they're fantastic
love the serious expression in the first one and the second one is great!


----------



## Apex (Apr 7, 2009)

I am always impressed by your work.  You did a great job capturing the scene.


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 8, 2009)

#1 is a great shot.


----------



## onegearruss (Apr 12, 2009)

Number 1 is great. She is really into her work.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2009)

At least the guy that crashed the company truck doesn't have to look up a body shop in the phone book.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Look at the billboard top left.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 12, 2009)

KmH said:


> At least the guy that crashed the company truck doesn't have to look up a body shop in the phone book.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



haha. I'm glad someone finally noticed. I thought it was a nice touch.


----------



## epp_b (Apr 12, 2009)

Great shots.  Both artistic and story-telling.  At least in the papers I read, I don't see too many shots that manage have artistic value while being completely relevant to the story.


----------



## j-digg (Apr 14, 2009)

KmH said:


> At least the guy that crashed the company truck doesn't have to look up a body shop in the phone book.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 

hahha... I was hoping to be the first to point it out as soon as I saw it... nice touch indeed Hooligan


----------

